# Bildbearbeitung



## Chi (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstmal! 
Ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand, wenn möglich Schritt für Schritt ( praktisch ne Erklärung für blöde wie mich  ), erklären kann wie man Bilder wie das hier bearbeitet.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Schon mal danke.

*~*Chi*~*


----------



## fluessig (31. Januar 2004)

1. Bildquellen suchen
2. Personen ausschneiden und zusammensetzen
3. Ein paar Tutorials zu verschiedenen Effekten lesen, um damit
4. Das alles aufeinander zu klatschen


----------



## Daniel Münster (9. Februar 2004)

Hi.

Um das Ganze für dich vielleicht etwas zu verkürzen:

-Die Flöckchen im Hintergrund sind wahrscheinlich aus irgendwelchen Dingbat Fonts.Darauf liegt teilweise nen "Relief" (Ebeneneffekte>Relief), sowie "Schein nach aussen" (auch Ebeneneffekte).

-Der verwackelte Fritze im Hintergrund leidet unter dem Filter "Beweungsunschärfe" und hat von Natur aus ne geringere Deckkraft.

Ansonsten sind dort ne Menge Ebenen mit versch. Deckkräften übereinander gelegt, und sicher auch ne Menge mit nem "Airbrush" und drauf liegenden Effekten hantiert worden.

Friemelarbeit.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Februar 2004)

Welches Grafikprogramm steht Dir zur Vewrfügung? Weil da Du nicht im Photoshop Forum postest, steht die FRage noch offen!


----------

